
Ask HN: Will people use blockchain without knowing what it is at some point? - JulienDevoir
I mean if I take Internet as an example, no one cares about IPv6 protocol. Do you think it will be the same with blockchain? And what is the best way to go there?
======
duiker101
Maybe, but currently, people that use "the blockchain" are very vocal in
wanting to let you know they are using it.

Personally, I doubt it. I think I have actually seen very few applications of
it that actually made sense and weren't some sort of gimmick.

